# Robert Fitzsimmons & Billy Edwards



## lklawson (Feb 16, 2008)

Robert Fitzsimmons was a classic Bare Knuckle Pugilist. Held the Heavy-Weight title until June 9, 1899. Wrote a boxing, self defense, and exercise manual, "Physical Culture and Self Defense," in 1901.

Billy Edwards was also a classic Pugilist. He held the title of Lightweight Champion of America from 1868-1872. In 1888, he published his boxing and training manual, "The Art of Boxing and Manual of Training," which included advice on everything from diet and exercise to smoking and sleep habits.

Both manuals are now available for free download:

Fitzsimmons - http://www.lulu.com/content/1921948
Edwards - http://www.lulu.com/content/1180916

While you're there, check out the other offerings: http://stores.lulu.com/lawson

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk
---
Cumann Bhata Dayton: http://cbd.atspace.com


----------

